# Kapap Academy CQB Instructor - March 08



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

*KAPAP ACADEMY™*
Kapap/Lotar Level one Instructor course
Rochester, NY
March 14 - 18th 2008​
BECOME KAPAP/LOTAR INSTRUCTOR!​
Lotar is the Hebrew acronym meaning "Counter terrorism combat". 
The IDF Counter Terror School was given the same name due to the unique combat system that is taught there to the Israeli units.

Our Kapap/Lotar Instructors gained a worldwide reputation due to the unique training and fighting doctrines they brought with them. 
The training is focused on achieving a balance between all human "weaknesses":

• Physical 
• Mental 
• Emotional

*Topics presented during this course:*
• Principles of the Israeil CQB Method
• Training methods for extreme situations
• Menal and Physical preparation
• Stances, movement, strikes and kicks 
• Releases from holds, Chocks, grabs 
• Gun disarms 
• Knife disarms and attacks 
• Uses of ASP/PR24/Baton
• Restraining /Arresting / Takedowns 
• Ground survival grappling tactics
• Tactical movement

*The advantages of this method:* 
• Simple and easy to learn. 
• Involves operational strategic thinking 
• Enhances body mechanics and muscle memorization 
• Prepares the practitioner to deal with unexpected situations 
• Very fast and useful CQB system 
• Elevates fighting spirit 
• Elevates self confidence 
• incorporates Innovative and unique training methods 
• Applicable to all practitioners regardless of their size, strength, or gender 
• Tested under real life conditions

*Location:* 
1822 Monroe Ave 
Rochester, NY 14618 google it!
Cost: $1250.00 
Registration Form
E-flyer

*20% Law Enforcement and Military Discounts!! *
*Diplomas/Certificates by:* 
Kapap Academy™, USA
Tel-Aviv University, ISRAEL
*Tel: *201.310.6707
www.kapapacademy.com
[email protected]


----------

